# Snowblowers for tall people



## Egarland (Jan 21, 2019)

A comfortable height for handles for me would be between 45 and 50 inches but I cant find anyone making snowblowers close to this size. They all seem to be about a foot too low for my comfort.

The bottom of my elbows are about 52 inches off the ground with boots on. Most snowblowers have handles that I can barely touch with the tips of my fingers when standing straight up. Using my last snowblower was backbreaking as I had to constantly stoop to reach the controls. I'd like to get a new one that doesn't feel like I'm trying to use a kids toy. Does anyone know of a snowblower that has proper ergonomics for a big guy like me so I won't end up with debilitating back pain every time I use it?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

The tallest new machines ive been behind are the 200 Series Husqvarna's available at Lowes. They have adjustable height handles too. 

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Husqvarna-ST-227P-27-in-Two-stage-Gas-Snow-Blower-Self-propelled/50223007

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I am 6'6" and have the same problem. All the machines seem to have 1 standard height. My solution was to start cutting and welding, adding more material to it. You can see what I did in "Tall man mods".


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

There's the Honda kit:

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...wer-high-chute-crank-tall-handlebar-kits.html


----------



## underp2 (Feb 1, 2018)

*I hear ya*



Egarland said:


> A comfortable height for handles for me would be between 45 and 50 inches but I cant find anyone making snowblowers close to this size. They all seem to be about a foot too low for my comfort.
> 
> The bottom of my elbows are about 52 inches off the ground with boots on. Most snowblowers have handles that I can barely touch with the tips of my fingers when standing straight up. Using my last snowblower was backbreaking as I had to constantly stoop to reach the controls. I'd like to get a new one that doesn't feel like I'm trying to use a kids toy. Does anyone know of a snowblower that has proper ergonomics for a big guy like me so I won't end up with debilitating back pain every time I use it?



The Honda's look to be lower than most. 

It does seem like the bigger (wider, higher hp) machines are larger and end up being taller.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have the st230p. I’m 6ft and the handles on mine are adjustable about 4in, I’m comfortable with it


——————————————
Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Egarland (Jan 21, 2019)

As an update, I could not find a snowblower tall enough for me. I tried out the Husqvarna with adjustable handles but the maximum height was still far too low for me. 

I chose to buy a simplicity signature pro 32" from a store with some clever service people who added 3 inches to the height of the handles. Combined with an extra handlebar mounted in the center that gives me a comfortable place to push and pull from I'm satisfied with the ergonomics of the new machine, and the handlebar looks snazzy. They should have those standard.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Egarland said:


> As an update, I could not find a snowblower tall enough for me. I tried out the Husqvarna with adjustable handles but the maximum height was still far too low for me.
> 
> I chose to buy a simplicity signature pro 32" from a store with some clever service people who added 3 inches to the height of the handles. Combined with an extra handlebar mounted in the center that gives me a comfortable place to push and pull from I'm satisfied with the ergonomics of the new machine, and the handlebar looks snazzy. They should have those standard.



Since your elbows are 52" from the ground share the official height??????


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

OP, I guess you must be pushing 2m (6' 6" for those still using body parts for measurement units  ).

I'm only 190cm and the YT660 is a still too low for comfortable use. I found the Honda models to be too low also. 

In fact when you're above average height, so many things in life are a bit awkward. Sinks, worktops (counter top in Am.?), some door frames, some vehicles, kick-sleds, working harnesses, some chairs, some tables, aeroplanes, "long length trousers, which are never actually long enough", "tall" overalls that nearly castrate you when you stand up straight, the list goes on........and you learn to live with it after some decades 

Most stuff is designed for "normal sized" people, so I don't expect that snowblower manufacturers are going to redesign their product just to suit a small fraction of the population 

PS If anyone has good solutions for extending the handles on a YT660, it would be great to hear!


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

My simplicity 860 isn't to bad for my height, but push mowers are a literal pain in my back. I can't lift my arms past my chest with most of my shirts without running the risk of flashing someone.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

egarland said:


> as an update, i could not find a snowblower tall enough for me. I tried out the husqvarna with adjustable handles but the maximum height was still far too low for me.
> 
> I chose to buy a simplicity signature pro 32" from a store with some clever service people who added 3 inches to the height of the handles. Combined with an extra handlebar mounted in the center that gives me a comfortable place to push and pull from i'm satisfied with the ergonomics of the new machine, and the handlebar looks snazzy. They should have those standard.


we need pics!!!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Egarland said:


> I chose to buy a simplicity signature pro 32" from a store with some clever service people who added 3 inches to the height of the handles. Combined with an extra handlebar mounted in the center that gives me a comfortable place to push and pull from I'm satisfied with the ergonomics of the new machine, and the handlebar looks snazzy. They should have those standard.



Cool! Could you post some pictures of the modifications? It would be interesting to see, and maybe it would help someone else dealing with controls that are too-low.


----------

